# BOOTCAMP - Volume USB démarrable n'a pas être créé, espace insuffisant



## quarantaine (5 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'essaye depuis plusieurs jours d'installer BootCamp sur mon Macbook Air, en vain. J'ai suivi les instructions d'apple, effectué les MàJ, mais rien, le message d'erreur (voir titre) s'affiche toujours au moment de copier l'image iso de Windows sur le disque dur et impossible d'aller plus loin dans l'installation. Mon port USB est un disque dur externe 3.0 160Go. Le Macbook Air de de mi-2013, 8Go RAM, i5, 121Go stockage flash
Auriez-vous une solution stp ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2020)

quarantaine a dit:


> Auriez-vous une solution stp ?


Déjà, pour moi je déconseille de faire une installation de Windows dans un MBA ayant un tout petit SSD de 121 Go qui est une taille ridicule. La première chose à faire est de savoir quel espace est encore disponible, en sachant qu'il faut laisser 25/30 Go d'espace libre pour que macOS fonctionne correctement et ne bloque faute d'espace ?


quarantaine a dit:


> Mon port USB est un disque dur externe 3.0 160Go.


Ensuite, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette taille de 160 Go ? Il sort d'où ce disque dur, si c'en est un ? S'il est en USB 1.0...







...tu peux abandonner, trop vieux, trop lent, je dirais même poubelle. Au moins, c'est direct. Pour l'espace disponible, tu lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le résultat, dans ta réponse, tu suis cette séquence...






...et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## quarantaine (5 Mai 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse. Au sujet du disque dur externe, c'est un bel et bien un disque dur externe de 160Go, USB3, standard. 
Voici le résultat sur le terminal : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              29.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2020)

quarantaine a dit:


> un disque dur externe de 160Go, USB3,


J'ai un gros doute, très gros doute pour le USB 3.0 ! Quelle est la référence, modèle, de ce disque ? A l'heure actuelle il est impossible de trouver une telle taille et qui pour moi est la source de ton problème au lu de ton message d'erreur !

Sinon, avec Assistant Boot Camp, il ne faudra pas dépasser 50 Go pour Windows, ce qui aussi est très peu. Pour le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers ainsi que la création du support de démarrage, il vaut mieux utiliser une vraie clé USB 3.0 d'une taille minimale de 16 Go. J'espère que tu n'as jamais fait de tentative d'installation en ayant tenté de partitionner ton disque dur avec Utilitaire de disque qui en fait est une barrette SSD ?


----------



## quarantaine (5 Mai 2020)

La ref du disque : https://www.amazon.fr/Maxone-Externe-Portable-Stockage-Ordinateur/dp/B07CMCFYTY

"J'espère que tu n'as jamais fait de tentative d'installation en ayant tenté de partitionner ton disque dur avec Utilitaire de disque qui en fait est une barrette SSD ?" 
Je ne pense pas avoir fait ça... comment le vérifier ?


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2020)

quarantaine a dit:


> La ref du disque : https://www.amazon.fr/Maxone-Externe-Portable-Stockage-Ordinateur/dp/B07CMCFYTY


Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette marque, mais bon ça existe ? 

Sinon, il faudra formater ce disque dur dans le format FAT32 en Table de partition GUID et voir si Assistant Boot Camp veut bien faire son boulot ? Attention, il ne doit pas être partitionné.


----------

